# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - JavaScript >  Waveform mixing with Spectral Forecast in Javascript

## Paul A. Gagniuc

This Javascript project uses my own mathematical model published in the journal Chaos. The model is called Spectral Forecast. The Spectral Forecast equation is a part of the Spectral Forecast model and it was initially used on matrices. It can also be used on other multidimensional mathematical objects. Here, a novel utility is demonstrated for signals by using the equation on vectors. _Waveform mixing with Spectral Forecast in JS_ - is a demo application designed in Javascript, that is able to mix two signals (_A_ and _B_) in arbitrary proportions. Different cases can be seen, with two different waveform signals that are combined depending on a value *d*, called a distance. This distance *d* can be arbitrary chosen between zero and a value *Max(d)*, which is defined as the maximum value found above the two vectors that represent these signals.


Download: Waveform mixing with Spectral Forecast in Javascript

----------

